# Is Siri an operating system on a phone?



## GameDevelopment (Aug 8, 2012)

I have heard heaps of info on Siri, but have neglected to look up so far.

What exactly is "Siri?" I know it's supposed to be like some system thingy or OS?

Does it/is it a phone and operating system attached through a network you pay for?

How does it work exactly? Is it like an iPHONE?

Will you be able to make calls without paying for a network?

I'm new to handheld devices, and very poorly knowledgeable on networks/network infrastructure(it confuses me).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Siri is just the name of the voice recognition software on the iPhone. 

It's not an operating system. It's functionality on the iPhone.

It has nothing to do with making calls for free.


----------



## GameDevelopment (Aug 8, 2012)

So why do they advertise Siri on TV like it's some kind of utility independent from the iPhone?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Huh? The person in the commercial is using an *iPhone*. It's just voice-cognition software.


----------



## GameDevelopment (Aug 8, 2012)

So it's an ad for voice recognition software, hence, not the iPhone.

So you can make calls without paying for a service? How does that make any sense?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No, it's an ad for the iPhone. It's an ad showing the Siri feature of an iPhone.

It has *nothing* to do with making calls for free. Where are you getting this from?


----------



## GameDevelopment (Aug 8, 2012)

So you can't make calls for free once you buy the iPhone?

Is Siri come with it free?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No, you cannot make free phone calls on the iPhone. 

Siri is a feature of the iPhone 4S.


----------

